# Connecting Audyssey Multi EQ mic to laptop



## jbc (Apr 22, 2015)

Newbie question...

Trying to get an introductory test of REW and am seeing if I can use my Audyssey Multi EQ microphone (mono 3.5mm jack output) as a first pass. Based on some threads, it seems it should be possible.

My laptop (HP Stream X360) has the standard 3.5 headset/mic jack, but I couldn't seem to get the computer to recognize or respond to the microphone. 

Am I missing something on the software/driver side, or is it a hardware/plug issue? 

Do I need to use a 3.5mm mono to stereo adapter, a 3.5mm to USB adapter, or do I need an external preamp to do this properly? I'm a bit confused (naively I'm sure) from the threads I've browsed on connections.

Any tips from someone who has done this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
JBC


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Using the Audyssey mic wont give you very usable results because there is no calibration file for it to place in REW. 
Ideally the Mini DSP umik1 is the best one for the job. You can get it here


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Like Tony said, you can’t get accurate readings from one of these mics, at least not frequency response measurements. However, if all you want use it to “get your feet wet” with REW, it will be fine.




jbc said:


> My laptop (HP Stream X360) has the standard 3.5 headset/mic jack, but I couldn't seem to get the computer to recognize or respond to the microphone.
> 
> Am I missing something on the software/driver side, or is it a hardware/plug issue?


It’s a hardware issue. Your computer’s 3.5 input is stereo, and the mic’s plug is mono.




> Do I need to use a 3.5mm mono to stereo adapter...


It would require a “y” adapter that split the two channels into independent mono jacks. Probably pretty hard to find, most “y” splitters split out to two stereo jacks (i.e. to plug in two headphones).

Alternately, you might try plugging the mic plug into the computer’s jack just far enough to feel the first click.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## jbc (Apr 22, 2015)

Ah, got it. Thanks for the quick replies - they make sense and help get me on the right track.

Best,
JBC


----------

